# Alcohol intoxication on the MDM table



## daniel (Mar 8, 2011)

If the patient comes in and a EXP HX, EXP EXAM is taken. And the patient was pretty much watched over until he sobered up a bit and sent home. No work up done.

Where would you rank this on the MDM table.

I'm getting minimal MDM.

What''s your take on this.


Thanks
Daniel,CPC


----------



## pherald (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Daniel - If there were no fluids given and no work up, you are correct.  However if the patient was there for an extended amount of time that could factor in at some point since "multiple rechecks" may have been done.  Sounds like minimal to me too though.


----------

